# Staff Sergeant Adam S. Thomas 10th SFG



## Centermass (Oct 6, 2016)

The Pentagon has identified a soldier killed in an explosion Tuesday in Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Adam S. Thomas, 31, of Takoma Park, Md., was on foot patrol supporting Operation Freedom’s Sentinel in Nangarhar province when an improvised explosive device, or IED, detonated, said a Pentagon statement issued Wednesday.

Thomas, assigned to Company B, 2nd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) out of Fort Carson, Colo., was on a counter-terror mission with Afghan National Defense Security Forces against the Islamic State of Iraq and a Syria affiliate called Islamic State-Khorasan Province, said Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook.

Blue skies always.

~S~



Announcement


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 6, 2016)

Rest easy, SSG Thomas.  May your valor never be forgotten.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 6, 2016)

Fair Winds and Following Seas


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2016)

Calm winds and soft landings.
Til Valhal.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

RIP Warrior, Hand Salute.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 6, 2016)

DOL,Brother.  You will be remembered. Feast well in Valhalla.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 6, 2016)

Rest in peace, SSG Thomas.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 6, 2016)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SSG. Thank You.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 6, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rest in Peace....


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 6, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Oct 7, 2016)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2016)

Rest easy, Staff Sergeant.

He had a local connection, here is Star Tribune article on him:

Soldier killed in Afghanistan grew up in Minnesota


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 9, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 9, 2016)

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Oct 15, 2016)

RIP Warrior.


----------

